# Gasp



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Messmerizing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Genius.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Not intended to take anything away from Chet Atkin's' playing but my wife sings the Russian version of this song (beautifully and in Russian).
It is a Russian song written in the 1840's. Django Reinnhart played it and the song is beautiful with French lyrics.





Sorry for the derail. I love the song and couldn't resist.
This might be of interest... Song of the Week: Dark Eyes | Fretboard Journal


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Not intended to take anything away from Chet Atkin's' playing but my wife sings the Russian version of this song (beautifully and in Russian).
> It is a Russian song written in the 1840's. Django Reinnhart played it and the song is beautiful with French lyrics.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats your wife!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Thats your wife!!!


No. That is Sophie Milman, a Russian, Israeli, Canadian jazz artist from Toronto.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@greco You should’ve just said yes.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for sending me down an interesting rabbit hole. What a great song.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> @greco You should’ve just said yes.


I was VERY tempted to say "Yes"...just for the fun of it...and to see what would follow. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I was VERY tempted to say "Yes"...just for the fun of it...and to see what would follow. LOL



A night sleeping on the couch?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys know that's one guy right?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You guys know that's one guy right?


And then suddenly I have to concede that reason and logic can only explain so much.

What a talent.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> Thanks for sending me down an interesting rabbit hole. What a great song.


I have been following this group and other version of this group on YouTube for quite a while. Awesome!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Messmerizing.


The whole thing, but specifically @ 1:00!! Wow. Like glass.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to take ANYTHING away from the brilliant Mr.Atkins, but what can seem like him doing all parts early in the tune, is eventually revealed to be a 2nd guitarist strumming the chords, and a bass player picking what we may have mistakenly attributed to his thumb-picking.

My dad's family were from Poland. They all knew the tune.

And not to derail things from a well-deserved appreciation of Chet Atkins, but there is a direct line from Chet through Lenny Breau. The scene below where an aging Chet Atkins meets Lenny's daughter for the first time is pretty moving.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And while it has been recommended by others in past, once again I'll bring the Chester & Lester sessions to people's attention.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think many who are fans of Chet are also fans of people like Lenny Breau and also Merle Travis.

I've seen Chet play in enough clips to know that he was the real deal, invisible accompanists or not.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think there could probably be a whole thread dedicated to Chet videos. He was such a talent from a time when "the band" was heard but rarely took centre stage.


----------

